# So what do ya'll look like... 2



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 24, 2013)

When Road Guy first started this board, he created a thread titled "so what do ya'll look like?"

Surprisingly there were a fair number of honest respondents with pictures. I just figured I'd do a part two to this since that thread has long since vanished.

I'm on my phone and can't supply a picture of myself, but imagine a thirty something year old engineer from the south (though currently living in Yankee country).


----------



## Judowolf PE (Sep 25, 2013)

The judo family at the creek just below our house...


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 25, 2013)

I am not posting an actual pic. Years have not been kind to me.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 25, 2013)

View attachment 5949


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 25, 2013)

holy crow, this turned into a project... I started to get ready to post here and ended up distracted and importing 2800 photos from my phone to the pc...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 25, 2013)

and I'm probably gonna regret that, but oh well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm a 5' 9" skinny, left handed, ugly kid from NYS. 33 years old.

This year has not been kind to me. Almost died in March, then my heart stopped for about 45 seconds in July. I'm pretty sure I look older than when the year started.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 25, 2013)

RG, was it intentional that you posted a pic of yourself driving a Jeep? I can't exactly remember, but didn't you post a pic if yourself driving a Jeep in the original thread seven years ago?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Either way he's better at taking selfies than I am.... though he has to work on his duck face a bit.


----------



## frazil (Sep 26, 2013)

That's a great picture of you EG!

and I think it's frogface now (I blame Miley Cyrus)


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 26, 2013)

aww, thanks fraz... it was a failed victory curl for my hair attempt, but I sorta thought it came out kinda cute


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2013)

Tease, twist and push


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2013)

csb said:


> Tease, twist and push


lol, I need to get my thoughts out of the gutter...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 26, 2013)

csb said:


> Tease, twist and push




yeah, I don't think I'm getting the transition between twist and push... I figure next time I go get it cut in a salon, I'll ask them to style it that way so I can actually see how they do it with my hair... youtube videos just aren't cutting it for me (it could be that I am also used to just the spray, slick and rubber band it method though)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 26, 2013)

This seems like a good time to rekindle the Ladies of EB Calendar push...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> This seems like a good time to rekindle the Ladies of EB Calendar push...


+1


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 26, 2013)

&lt;--------- See "avatar". Nothing to hide here. Except the tank.


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Tease, twist and push
> ...




They way I've always done them, since my hair is so very straight and fine. I've never had much luck with the actual roll. Instead I take the front section of hair, tease it a little, twist that hair section and then push it forward and secure. The twist then poufs up making the roll.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 26, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > This seems like a good time to rekindle the Ladies of EB Calendar push...
> ...


Do we even have 12 ladies here yet...


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 26, 2013)

We can each do 2 months. There's at least 6 of us.


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2013)

I CALL THE WINTER COVERED UP MONTHS


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## engineergurl (Sep 26, 2013)

I think there is actually 8 of us now... maybe 9


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 26, 2013)

We'll give VT a month. With his shoe fetish, scrapbooking habit and propensity for wearing spandex he seems an ideal candidate.


----------



## cement (Sep 26, 2013)

Krakosky said:


> &lt;--------- See "avatar". Nothing to hide here.


that applies to csb as well?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 26, 2013)

csb said:


> I CALL THE WINTER COVERED UP MONTHS


GReat, my bday is in January!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 26, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> We'll give VT a month. With his shoe fetish, scrapbooking habit and propensity for wearing spandex he seems an ideal candidate.


Ooh, something on the plains of ND here. Next to a buffalo and an oil derrick.


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2013)

cement said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > &lt;--------- See "avatar". Nothing to hide here.
> ...




Yes. I also have nothing to hide.


----------



## Freon (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd post a photo, but I can't seen to get the damn thing to import. My avatar is from me in my younger days....


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 26, 2013)

csb said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > Krakosky said:
> ...


if that's true.....lose the vest.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Sep 26, 2013)

Freon, I had the same problem. I ended up having to use goodle chrome instead of IE


----------



## Supe (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## engineergurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Supe- stop scamming on DVINNY


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll be back.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 26, 2013)

This is me last summer...ha ha caught me smiling!


----------



## Weavs33 (Sep 27, 2013)

Only one I had on my work compuer

well that didnt work


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 27, 2013)

Close enough:


----------



## Weavs33 (Sep 27, 2013)

&lt;-------

I'll just update the avi....


----------

